# Cod4



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Ya, I'm a 26 year old nerd who loves video games as well as planted tanks. I play a lot of COD4 online and I was wondering if anyone in the planted tank community plays as well? 

My user name is.....you guessed it Gibmaker, real name Nathan

If anyone else plays and wants to put there user name on this thread, then great. 
Maybe we will run into each other. (or shoot each other in the face LOL)

I play on PS3.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, I am chilling with the wrong community.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Example: http://www.manhattanreefs.com/forum/nudibar/37293-ps3-cod4-usernames-who-you.html


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I play CoD4 but haven't been able to for months....I think my name is drhooha on there....but I'd have to check


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

wow i haven't played COD4 in ages. I'm an xbox user though.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I used to play COD2 on the 360 a while ago but eventually got tired of the excessive sniper camping. 

Later, I discovered Team Fortress 2 and play that on the PC sometimes. Good game.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yo I just saw your post.

I play COD everyday. Send me a friend request, my username is FriskyBiscuits.

I'll see you later to pwn some nbs.


----------



## xgodlyskillz (Apr 3, 2009)

Gamertag for xbox 360 xgodlyskillz


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

ngb2322 said:


> Yo I just saw your post.
> 
> I play COD everyday. Send me a friend request, my username is FriskyBiscuits.
> 
> I'll see you later to pwn some nbs.


I'll send you a request this afternoon. Thanks. Friskybiscuits.......that's a good one LOL


----------



## CONDUCT (Jul 25, 2006)

L4D here


----------

